# New US ambassador to Mexico has arrived!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Roberta Jacobson is superbly qualified for the position. Let's hope that she is allowed to continue in the post after this fall's US presidential elections:


Hay mucho por hacer juntos: Jacobson


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Roberta Jacobson is superbly qualified for the position. Let's hope that she is allowed to continue in the post after this fall's US presidential elections:


Let's hope so. This woman is a powerhouse.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> Let's hope that she is allowed to continue in the post after this fall's US presidential elections:


 Yes, but it's _all_ political nowadays and a shame that posturing ham-handed politicians are making decisions where tactful diplomacy is needed. Mexico was insulted that the position was left vacant for 10 months.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Yes, but it's _all_ political nowadays and a shame that posturing ham-handed politicians are making decisions where tactful diplomacy is needed. Mexico was insulted that the position was left vacant for 10 months.


I'm afraid that where the US is concerned, Mexico is easily insulted, but I agree that the obstructionists in the US Congress should be ashamed for holding up her nomination for so long!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm afraid that where the US is concerned, Mexico is easily insulted, but I agree that the obstructionists in the US Congress should be ashamed for holding up her nomination for so long!


It is true that a group of Baboons is called a Congress, but is a group of Congresspersons called a Baboon?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> It is true that a group of Baboons is called a Congress, but is a group of Congresspersons called a Baboon?


All too true, unfortunately.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm afraid that where the US is concerned, Mexico is easily insulted, but I agree that the obstructionists in the US Congress should be ashamed for holding up her nomination for so long!


Actually an Obstructionist - Sen. Marco Rubio R-Florida


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> Actually an Obstructionist - Sen. Marco Rubio R-Florida


You're right, but shame on the rest of the Senate for letting him being such a you-know-what!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You're right, but shame on the rest of the Senate for letting him being such a you-know-what!


She was a prime mover and shaker in the US/Cuba hookup and that didn't sit well with the Cuban in Rubio.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> She was a prime mover and shaker in the US/Cuba hookup and that didn't sit well with the Cuban in Rubio.


That's true, but it's time for Cuban-Americans like Rubio to get over it already! And I have had Cuban-American friends who have gotten over it and have gotten on with their lives. Some of them are even (gasp) liberal Democrats!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well here are his reasoning's :

Rubio Opposes Obama’s U.S. Ambassador To Mexico Nominee - Press Releases - U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm afraid that where the US is concerned, Mexico is easily insulted,


Part of that love-hate relationship. Most Mexican politicians, along with media outlets, relish the opportunity to be insulted by the U.S., squeezing every drop of indignation they can get. But that's just for public consumption. Pretty sure a career diplomat like Ambassador Jacobson knows how to deal with it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Well here are his reasoning's :
> 
> Rubio Opposes Obamaâ€™s U.S. Ambassador To Mexico Nominee - Press Releases - U.S. Senator for Florida, Marco Rubio


Thanks for the link. If according to Rubio she was such an awful nominee for the post, what made him change his mind? Since this information comes from Rubio's website, can we count on it to be impartial? I think not.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Part of that love-hate relationship. Most Mexican politicians, along with media outlets, relish the opportunity to be insulted by the U.S., squeezing every drop of indignation they can get. But that's just for public consumption. Pretty sure a career diplomat like Ambassador Jacobson knows how to deal with it.


I agree with your comment. No doubt that the new ambassador will be able to deal with the touchiness of Mexican public opinion regarding official relations with the US. It goes with the territory, being diplomatic, that is.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true, but it's time for Cuban-Americans like Rubio to get over it already! And I have had Cuban-American friends who have gotten over it and have gotten on with their lives. Some of them are even (gasp) liberal Democrats!


And I have Cuban-Canadian friends who are not rabidly anti-Castro, and can provide rationale, reasoned discourse on both the pros (gasp) and cons of Cuban government and society over the past 56 years, right up to the present. I even have friends who lived and studied in Canada for several years, and recently freely chose to return to live and work in Cuba (double gasp).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> And I have Cuban-Canadian friends who are not rabidly anti-Castro, and can provide rationale, reasoned discourse on both the pros (gasp) and cons of Cuban government and society over the past 56 years, right up to the present. I even have friends who lived and studied in Canada for several years, and recently freely chose to return to live and work in Cuba (double gasp).


How have these friends who have returned to live and work in Cuba fared financially? Have they been able to make a decent living? Just wondering . . .


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> How have these friends who have returned to live and work in Cuba fared financially? Have they been able to make a decent living? Just wondering . . .


Yes, they are professionals and have an adequate income for costs in Cuba ... without having to work at the resorts as many professionals in Cuba do, since working in resorts can bring in more money in Cuba than working in various professions. My friends' monthly income would not go far in the US or Canada, but it is adequate for their modest lifestyle in Cuba (and they do not have family outside Cuba sending them remittances).They knew they would have a more prosperous future in terms of material wealth in Canada, but the importance of family and culture outweighed the material wealth for them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Yes, they are professionals and have an adequate income for costs in Cuba ... without having to work at the resorts as many professionals in Cuba do, since working in resorts can bring in more money in Cuba than working in various professions. My friends' monthly income would not go far in the US or Canada, but it is adequate for their modest lifestyle in Cuba (and they do not have family outside Cuba sending them remittances).They knew they would have a more prosperous future in terms of material wealth in Canada, but the importance of family and culture outweighed the material wealth for them.


I asked because of the many stories in the media about working-class Cubans who despair of ever being able to make a decent living and so risk the boat trip across the Straits of Cuba to Florida, where they are still automatically given the right to settle, for now.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> working-class Cubans who despair of ever being able to make a decent living and so risk the boat trip across the Straits of Cuba to Florida, where they are still automatically given the right to settle, for now.


 I'll take that as true. Now let's make the statement more inclusive:
working-class _Latin Americans_ who despair of ever being able to make a decent living and so risk the _swim across the river or run through the desert_, where they are *not* automatically given the right to settle. 
Through the decades the unique U.S. immigration treatment of Cubans has caused no end of resentment among other latino groups. An anachronism which should have ended long ago.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Through the decades the unique U.S. immigration treatment of Cubans has caused no end of resentment among other latino groups. An anachronism which should have ended long ago.


I agree!


----------

